# 96 maxima transmission question need hellp!



## tomsnismo44 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a 1996 nissan maxima with a non locking 5 speed production date 8/95 im having a hard time finding a transmission for it and was wondering if i could put another maximas with a different year transmission in it as long as its non locking not sure what to do here just looking to either find a transmission online same year same tranny or pull one out of a different year
any help?
thankkkkkkks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Any transmissions from 95-99 can be used with no issue. You can also utilize the transmission from Infiniti I30's as well, same years.

I assume you are in Canada since you're referencing 'non-lock'...?


----------



## tomsnismo44 (Feb 17, 2009)

*any year trans?*

since im replacing my tranny and its a non locking 5 speed id assume i would have to get a non locking in a later year but i dont know how to tell if its locking or non locking


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes you will use a non-locking tranny...the shaft is different for the LSD (locking) tranny.

BTW
---------------------------
If lsd, both wheels should rotate the SAME way. If it rotates the opposite way the viscous coupling is damaged.

Look at the tranny code. If it ends in V, lsd. If it is A, non lsd.


----------

